# CeBIT 2010



## Compucase (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich die komplette Woche auf der CeBIT sein werde, kann ich nicht unbedingt zeitnah auf gestellte Fragen antworten. Ich bitte da um Verständnis.

Oder macht es euch einfacher - kommt zur CeBIT und fragt mich persönlich 

Ihr findet unseren Stand in Halle 17 / Stand D50.


----------



## Ini (28. Februar 2010)

Das nenne ich doch mal ein Angebot. Mal sehen, wenn ich einen Weg durch die Menschenmasse finde, suche ich Euren Stand mit Sicherheit mal auf. So ein dezentes Orange wird man bestimmt nicht übersehen.


----------



## windows (28. Februar 2010)

Ich werde den STand bestimmt mal besuchen.


----------



## Low (28. Februar 2010)

Werde den Stand aufjedenfall besuchen


----------



## Ini (2. März 2010)

Das Orange des Standes hat man förmlich gerochen.  

War ein kleiner feiner Stand muss ich sagen.


----------



## xQlusive (2. März 2010)

Habe den wohl auch gesehen... aber schon krass wie sehr die Cebit dieses Jahr abgebaut hat.. dagegen war der Stand im Verhältniss doch recht groß.

Naja Samstag gehts nochmal hin .


----------



## Compucase (7. März 2010)

Danke für euren Besuch. Kann mich zwar nicht an euch erinnern  aber Danke.


----------



## Ini (7. März 2010)

Ich habe ja auch mit niemandem dort geredet, selbst wenn wäre mein Name nicht aussagekräftig gewesen. 

War die Messe denn für Dich/Euch erfolgreich?


----------



## RSX (7. März 2010)

Nochmals vielen Dank für das Ticket! (Hab mich gestern ja nochmal persönlich bedankt  )

Was mich interessiert:

Wieviel Punkte hat das ATi System mit den 3 HD5870 an 3DMark Punkten gemacht? Dort lief ja nur die Endlosschleife, weshalb man nichts sehen konnte.

Gruß


----------



## Compucase (7. März 2010)

@Ini
Wir können sehr zufrieden sein. Man hört immer nur negatives von der Messe, von uns auf jedenfall nicht.
OK, das gleiche wie immer - zu teuer 

@RSX
Ich habe keine Ahnung, konnte leider nicht solange davor stehen. Muss die Karten nochmal im Büro aufbauen lassen, das könnte interessant werden. Schließlich braucht ein Bürorechner doch 3x 5870.....


----------



## poiu (7. März 2010)

auch von mir noch mal offiziell: "danke für das Ticket und denn tollen Empfang am Cebit Stand "


----------



## rabensang (7. März 2010)

...und vor allem muss man euch auch zugute halten, dass ihr wirklich bis zu letzt ausgeharrt habt. 

Wenn ich z.B. an G.Skill und OCZ denke, bei denen alles schon nach 14.00Uhr abgebaut war.....

Danke nochmal für die Tickets.

MFG

PS: Wenn du die Karten nicht mehr brauchst, nehm ich eine...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2010)

Aber auch schön, wieder zu haus zu sein, oder? 
Ich war ja am Dienstag da, Samstag wär wohl besser gewesen, um 'nen Schnäppchen zu machen (wobei ich immerhin 'ne Zotac Mütze und "3 Schlüsselbänder" mit nach Haus genommen hab).
Aber vieles war für uns Endkunden einfach nur völlig uninteressant, das meiste waren 2-3 Hallen.

PS: was wollt ihr alle mit 'ner HD5870?
Die is doch recht deutlich wahrnehmbar (und passt nicht in mein Sharkoon Case, aber das wird eh bald entsorgt...)


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> ...und vor allem muss man euch auch zugute halten, dass ihr wirklich bis zu letzt ausgeharrt habt.
> 
> Wenn ich z.B. an G.Skill und OCZ denke, bei denen alles schon nach 14.00Uhr abgebaut war.....
> 
> ...



Jo, stimmt wurde leider etwas leer....


Dann auch von mir + freundin nochmal ein "Danke schön" für die Tickets...

Kleine Verbesserung fürs nächste mal...^^ 3DMark Vantage, wär doch auch was nettes für die 3x 5870 gewesen....

Dann gleich noch ne Frage an die Experten. Ist der 3DMark06 für SLI oder CF programmiert?


----------



## Ini (8. März 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> @Ini
> Wir können sehr zufrieden sein. Man hört immer nur negatives von der Messe, von uns auf jedenfall nicht.
> OK, das gleiche wie immer - zu teuer



Das freut einen doch gleich. Okay teuer interpretiert jeder anders, aber Qualität hat seinen Preis - überall.


----------



## Painkiller (8. März 2010)

@ Compucase (oder darf ich Christian sagen?)

Habt ihr die Infos an die Händler schon rausgeschickt für die neue Gold-Serie?

Meine Händler wo ich vorbestellen wollte (K&M, div. Shops in München) wussten noch von gar nichts....

*Will haben, brauch PC*


----------



## schrubby67 (8. März 2010)

Schnief, schnief, *hust*, *hust* ... Mannn könnnnnte mir ja eins schicken   , für einen Testbericht  Danke für die Karte


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. März 2010)

Ich habe euren Stand auch besucht. 


Die neuen NT sind wirklich der Hammer. 

Eigentlich schade, dass ich mir erst das CM550 zugelegt habe, aber macht nix.

An eurem Gewinnspiel habe ich auch teilgenommen, nur bis 17:00 Uhr warten war einfach zu lang für uns.

Das nächste mal vielleicht..........


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2010)

Aber wenigstens war bei Cougar bis 17 Uhr was los. Die anderen haben um 14 uhr schon eingepackt....


----------



## Compucase (9. März 2010)

Hallo!
Man kann mich auch Christian nennen, ist ja kein Geheimnis wer hinter dem Nickname steckt.
Infos an Händler etc. gibt es noch gar nicht, erst wenige Wochen vor Launch der Produkte. Was soll ich meinen Händler "nerven" mit Einlistungen wenn die Produkte erst viele Wochen später kommen?
Das machen wir zeitnah.

Und ja, wir haben erst gegen 17.30 Uhr angefangen abzubauen, ich wollte halt die Zeit auch ausnutzen und wie Du schon sagst - wenn andere nichts mehr da haben dann können zumindest wir noch etwas präsentieren, schließlich sind die Kunden ja auch noch bis 18 Uhr in der Halle.
Der Ein oder Andere Mitarbeiter von uns war vielleicht nicht ganz so glücklich darüber aber OK


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Man kann mich auch Christian nennen, ist ja kein Geheimnis wer hinter dem Nickname steckt.
> Infos an Händler etc. gibt es noch gar nicht, erst wenige Wochen vor Launch der Produkte. Was soll ich meinen Händler "nerven" mit Einlistungen wenn die Produkte erst viele Wochen später kommen?
> Das machen wir zeitnah.
> ...


 

Mich juckt es im moment ganz doll so ein Gold-NT mit 800W in die finger zu bekommen....^^ Will endlich meinen PC bauen, aber die Geschichte hab ich dir ja auf der Cebit schon erzählt... xD

Dachte nur die NT´s sollten bei den Hädlern schon bekannt sein, sind ja schließlich schon auf eurer Website...

btw. wir waren noch bei Enermax am Stand...
Da hat einer der Mitarbeiter zu mir gesagt die bringen jetzt NT´s mit LED-Lüftern.... Sinn? den NT-Lüfter sieht doch eh keiner...^^ 
Aber ihrer Tastaturen sind echt nicht schlecht....


----------



## Compucase (9. März 2010)

Da musst dich noch etwas gedulden. Was ich Dir aber schon verraten kann ist, beim GX bekommst auch 5 Jahre Garantie von uns.
Was Enermax macht ist ja deren Sache. Ich kann nur für uns sprechen - KEIN LED-Lüfter bei COUGAR. Jedenfalls in absehbarer Zukunft.


----------



## Low (9. März 2010)

Ich frage einfach mal hier im Thread.
Wird Cougar dieses Jahr noch weitere Produkte einführen wie z.B. Lüfter? OK, was heißt dieses Jahr. Wird über Einführung weiterer Produkte überhaupt nachgedacht?

Momentan habt ihr doch Netzteile, Gehäuse und Notebook Adapter. 
Habt ihr neue Gehäuse inplanung? Die zwei Gehäuse die ihr momentan verkauft sehen schon richtig Hammer aus aber da geht doch bestimmt noch mehr. Vielleicht ein Gehäuse mit einem "aggressiven" Look?
Leider habe ich erst nach dem Kauf meines jetzigen Gehäuses erfahren das ihr Gehäuse verkauft und das die so Hammer aussehen  sonst hätte ich mir den 98R9 Super-Tower gekauft.
Hoffe das dieses Jahr noch einiges von Cougar kommt. Würde gerne auf mehreren Produkten euer cooles Logo haben 


EDIT: Ich hätte den Gehäuse Thread hier bei euch im Unterforum lesen sollen  Naja egal


----------



## Painkiller (10. März 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Da musst dich noch etwas gedulden. Was ich Dir aber schon verraten kann ist, beim GX bekommst auch 5 Jahre Garantie von uns.
> Was Enermax macht ist ja deren Sache. Ich kann nur für uns sprechen - KEIN LED-Lüfter bei COUGAR. Jedenfalls in absehbarer Zukunft.


 

hihi, Geduld war noch nie meine stärke...^^ 
hast du schon ne Info zum Preis des 800W-Gold?

Find ich gut, das ihr nicht auf den LED-Zug mit aufspringt....

btw. ein Case mit Orangen LED-Lüftern hätte schon was....^^
Gibt ganz tolle Sleves die dazupassen....


----------



## Compucase (10. März 2010)

Weitere Produkte sind erstmal nicht geplant. Wir wollen uns auf das konzentrieren was wir seit 30 Jahren können. Netzteile und Gehäuse entwickeln und herstellen. Alles andere geht wieder mehr in Richtung Trading, das ist erstmal nicht vorgesehen. Bei Gehäusen wird was neues kommen, das dauert aber noch etwas.

Preise gebe ich erstmal noch nicht raus, wie immer - abwarten


----------



## poiu (10. März 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Und ja, wir haben erst gegen 17.30 Uhr angefangen abzubauen, ich wollte halt die Zeit auch ausnutzen und wie Du schon sagst - wenn andere nichts mehr da haben dann können zumindest wir noch etwas präsentieren, schließlich sind die Kunden ja auch noch bis 18 Uhr in der Halle.
> Der Ein oder Andere Mitarbeiter von uns war vielleicht nicht ganz so glücklich darüber aber OK




du hast ja ganz tapfer gekämpft  aber  hast ja schon ganz schön fertig ausgesehen

war aber ein toller stand, nächstes Jahr aber bitte einen Raketen Werfer Richtung XFX Positionieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2010)

Was war so schlimm an XFX?

Als ich da war, ging mir OCZ aufn Sack...


----------



## poiu (10. März 2010)

ja wie auf dem Barsar, diese Tröten die die verteil haben waren echt nervtötend, man konnte kaum in ruhe sprechen. 

was war denn bei OCZ da war ich gar nicht?

schlimm soll auch eine GRaka marke gewesen sein, die am ende hardware verteil hat und die leute isch drum gerissen haben sollen!


----------



## freak094 (10. März 2010)

hätte ich auch da sein sollen wenn die hardware verteilt haben


----------



## Compucase (10. März 2010)

Sagen wir es mal so - es war zu gewissen Zeiten schon recht "laut". da konnte man seinen Gesprächspartner kaum noch verstehen. Aber dafür hat man ja auch seine Meetingräume hinter den Kulissen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> was war denn bei OCZ da war ich gar nicht?


Wie?
Du warst bei Cougar und nicht bei OCZ?!

Das war 'schräg gegenüber', wenn ichs recht im Hirn hatte.

Die hatten da eine kindisches 'brülle OCZ in der Truppe' Aktion, k/a, hat mich nicht weiter interessiert.

Bin auch nicht so sehr der 'Andenkensammler', hab von der Messe auch nur eine Zotac Mütze, 2 Cougar Schlüsselbänder und 'nen Coollink (nein, frag besser nicht ) Schlüssalband mitgenommen.


----------



## poiu (11. März 2010)

stimmt das war OCZ, aber da wo es laut war da hab ich ein bogen drum gemacht XD


----------



## kruemelgirl (12. März 2010)

Hey wo ist denn der nette Post unseres russischen Kollegen hin


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. März 2010)

Dorthin wo alle Spam-Beiträge landen. 
...und jetzt bitte wieder bei Cougar und der Cebit 2010 bleiben.


----------



## Compucase (12. März 2010)

@PCGH_Stephan
DANKE!


----------



## poiu (12. März 2010)

Gibt es hier eigentlich auhc ein Aquarium wie bei FB 

wenn nicht, schade gibt immer was zu lachen 

Interview mit Rasurbo - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!

so war genug Offtopic

ich kann allen empfehlen sich nächstes Jahr auch mal die anderen hallen und nicht nur die COnsumer hallen anzusehen, ist deutlich entspannter und manchmal echt interessant, vorallem für die die vielleicht in der IT Branche Fußfassen wollen.


----------



## Compucase (13. März 2010)

na, lass rasurbo mal außen vor. Da gab es schlimmere threads...


----------



## atti11 (13. März 2010)

hier ich war auch bei euch  
Top Stand

Ich hoffe ihr seit 2011 wieder dabei 


MfG


----------



## poiu (13. März 2010)

Was ich immer schon mal wissen wollte wie viel kostet so ein Messestand, oder ist das Geheim?

so ein Messestand muss ja durch neue Verträge gerechtfertigt werden  nur die ganz ganz grßen wie MS/Intel zahlen das aus der Portokasse^^

atti11 schöne bilder


----------



## rabensang (13. März 2010)

Ich dachte mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt zu haben, dass der Quadratmeter 300Euro kostet. Dabei ist aber die Deko oder irgendwelches extra Zeug nicht mit einberechnet.

Ich kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## poiu (13. März 2010)

Denn stand muss man ja selbst auch noch aufbauen lassen, mir ging es auch nur um denn Messeplatz!

Aber danke schon mal für denn groben wert, hehe im endeffet wie auf dem Flohmarkt


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2010)

Trotzdem finde ich das der Cougar-Stand einer der besten war...

Alle anderen waren etwas überzüchtet... Die mit ihren doofen Gewinnspielen... "Alle mal Zotac schreien" usw....

Da hatte Cougar einfach mehr Eleganz und Stil.... Eben die "Stillen Profis" im Geschäft....


----------



## Compucase (17. März 2010)

Vielen Dank, sowas hört man natürlich gerne.


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, sowas hört man natürlich gerne.


 

Bitte, bitte... 

Seid ihr noch auf anderen Messen hier in Deutschland unterwegs oder nur auf der Cebit?

btw...

Wann kommen endlich die Gold-NT´s? *nerv*


----------



## Compucase (31. März 2010)

Momentan bleibt es wohl bei der CeBIT aber mal abwarten ob sich noch was ergibt.

Gold dauert noch.....nicht so ungeduldig 
Die PCGH hat in der kommenden Ausgabe einen Test vom GX 600 im Programm. Da gibt es dann erste Infos.


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Momentan bleibt es wohl bei der CeBIT aber mal abwarten ob sich noch was ergibt.
> 
> Gold dauert noch.....nicht so ungeduldig
> Die PCGH hat in der kommenden Ausgabe einen Test vom GX 600 im Programm. Da gibt es dann erste Infos.


 
Hihi, bin ein ungeduldiger Mensch...^^


----------



## Ich 15 (1. April 2010)

Dann sage ich es mal, das Netzteil hat sich den Testsieg geholt und ist im ide mit 0,1 Sone sehr leise. Auch unter Last ist es nicht laut. Es soll laut pcgh 130€ kosten und ende April in den Handel kommen. Ich bin schon auf die Tests der billigeren Netzteile gespannt 

PS: schön das ihr noch an der Lautstärke gearbeitet habt jetzt muss nur noch mein altes Be quiet ab rauchen


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2010)

Uahhh erst ende April *umfall*.... -.-

Aber danke für die Infos....


----------



## Compucase (7. April 2010)

Der Test war OK, allerdings wurde verschwiegen das die GX-Serie mit 5 Jahren Garantie kommt, nicht mit 3 Jahren...


----------



## Painkiller (8. April 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Der Test war OK, allerdings wurde verschwiegen das die GX-Serie mit 5 Jahren Garantie kommt, nicht mit 3 Jahren...




Ist doch bei allen Gold-NT´s bis jetzt so.... oder?


Edit:

Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz der Leserwahl in der PCGHW.... 

Dann einen Glückwunsch zum Testsieg der Gold-NT´s.... 

Nur weiter so.....  

Bin gespannt wann wir das erste Platin-NT von euch sehen....


----------



## Compucase (9. April 2010)

Glaub schon das es bei den meisten Gold PSU so ist.
Danke Danke Danke

Platin ist ja nur unter 230V und für Server gedacht. Falls wir sowas machen, dann unter HEC und ob Ihr es erfahren werdet weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2010)

Du Christian, gibts eigentlich schon was neues zu den Gehäusen über die wir auf der Cebit gesprochen haben?


Und was ist eingentlich mit dem Hammer Case-Mod passiert das auf der Cebit zu sehen war?


----------



## Compucase (14. April 2010)

Zu Gehäusen kann ich momentan noch nicht viel sagen, der Launch der neuen Netzteile steht halt an.
Der Casemod ist von Patrick Betz, zu finden unter www.complex-mods.de
Soweit ich weiß wird das Case auch nochmal auf der GamesCon zu sehen sein.


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2010)

Thx für den Link...

Jep, auf die Gold-NT´s wart ich schon ewig....^^


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2010)

Mhm, wurde der Launch der Gold-NT´s verschoben? War doch für Anfang Mai geplant oder?

Sie sind auf jeden Fall noch nirgends gelistet....


----------



## Compucase (29. April 2010)

ich kann dir nur versichern - sie sind bereits unterwegs und es dauert nicht mehr lange. Mit Pech wird´s halt Mitte Mai...


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur versichern - sie sind bereits unterwegs und es dauert nicht mehr lange. Mit Pech wird´s halt Mitte Mai...


 

Das ist gut zu wissen.... 

Sagst du bescheid wenn du näheres weißt?


----------



## Compucase (29. April 2010)

Wir sind dabei die genauen Termine festzulegen. Wenn dies passiert ist, gehen entsprechende Meldungen raus, auch mit Preisen.
Das Ganze natürlich einige Tage vor dem Launch der Netzteile.
Wir kündigen erst Dinge an die auch wirklich feststehen.
solange das Schiff mit den containern nicht eingetroffen ist, die container abgeladen wurden, zu uns transportiert und bei uns ausgeladen wurden, passiert erstmal gar nichts.
Und nicht zu vergessen, dann mache ich erstmal Stichproben an unserer Teststation.
Wenn DANN alles OK ist, gehen die Meldungen raus, zeitgleich Ware an die Händler.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

Moin Christian... 

Weist du schon ungefähr wann die NT´s auf den Markt kommen? Is ja schon wieder ein bisschen Zeit ins Land gezogen...^^


----------



## Compucase (27. Mai 2010)

ein teil liegt schon hier, müssen "nur" noch einlisten, Informationen vorbereiten....


----------

